# error in compiling firefox3.6



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello, i got this error message while trying to install firfox3.6 from it's port


```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox/ && make install clean
```


```
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/cookie'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/permissions'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `export'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/permissions'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/storage'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/sqlite3/src'
gmake[4]: *** No rule to make target `export'.  Stop.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/sqlite3/src'
gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/storage'
gmake[2]: *** [export_tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

any idea what could me the reason of the error, nothing much in google


----------



## SIFE (Jun 1, 2010)

can you post more lines from compilation progress ,what you did post is not enough .


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jun 1, 2010)

all other lines is normal compiling lines, here is more lines:


```
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 -I../../../config ../../../config/build-list.pl ../../../config/final-link-libs gtkxtbin
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 gtk2xtbin.h ../../../dist/include
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/widget/src/gtkxtbin'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil/public'
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 stopwatch.h nsTimer.h ../../../dist/include
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil/public'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil/src'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `export'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil/src'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libutil'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar'
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../dist/idl
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter/public'
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 nsIZipWriter.idl ../../../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 _xpidlgen/nsIZipWriter.h ../../../../dist/include 
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter/public'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter/src'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `export'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter/src'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar/zipwriter'
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 zipfile.h zipstruct.h ../../dist/include
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 nsIZipReader.idl nsIJAR.idl nsIJARChannel.idl nsIJARURI.idl 
nsIJARProtocolHandler.idl ../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 _xpidlgen/nsIZipReader.h _xpidlgen/nsIJAR.h _xpidlgen/nsIJARChannel.h 
_xpidlgen/nsIJARURI.h _xpidlgen/nsIJARProtocolHandler.h ../../dist/include 
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/modules/libjar'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/morkreader'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/morkreader/external'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `export'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/morkreader/external'
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 -I../../config ../../config/build-list.pl ../../config/final-link-libs morkreader_s
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 nsMorkReader.h ../../dist/include
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/morkreader'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/cookie'
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -D ../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 nsICookieAcceptDialog.idl nsICookiePromptService.idl ../../dist/idl
/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 _xpidlgen/nsICookieAcceptDialog.h _xpidlgen/nsICookiePromptService.h 
../../dist/include 
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/cookie'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/permissions'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `export'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/extensions/permissions'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/storage'
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/sqlite3/src'
gmake[4]: *** No rule to make target `export'.  Stop.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/db/sqlite3/src'
gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/storage'
gmake[2]: *** [export_tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_gecko] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

thanks


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jun 1, 2010)

sorry the forum didnt accept to post more than 10000 word in one post.


----------



## beaute (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm no FreeBSD expert but I'll take a shot at it and say you have outdated ports that are probably interfering with the compilation. Try running portupgrade.


----------

